# Stockport Air Raid Tunnels (Brinksway) 06/2008



## L_GLASS (Jun 29, 2008)

visited with syntax. We even bumped into 3-4 young local kids down here, although they seemed OK (not chavs), but they were a bit shocked after seeing us down there.



























all taken on my "weather sealed" 40D


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks like the large intestine.
Good find though.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice pics LG, not been in Brinksway air raid shelters yet (must get my backside in gear and get in here lol). Those bunks don't seem to be as in good condition as they are in the Dodge Hill shelters. 

Not seen pics of Brinksway for a while.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## DJhooker (Jul 14, 2008)

i so wanna do all the stockport tunnels.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice reoprt LG 

Did ya try out any of the bunk beds?  Is the tunnel network quite extensive?

Lb:jimlad:


----------

